# Paris : Bouffe du mois de juin 2006



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2006)

*Crèpes à Gogo*





* Jeudi 15 juin 2006 à partir de 19h30*


12 r Soufflot 
75005 Paris 
01 43 54 22 80​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly

*Je viens peut-être  :*

-

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly

*Je viens peut-être  :*

-

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

c'est un restau _" open crêpes"_?   

forfait et après on s'en met plein la panse jusqu'à rouler par terre?

edit mettez vous d'accord sur la mise en pages 
hihihi


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly

*Je viens peut-être  :*

-

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
-jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France  )




_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> c'est un restau _" open crêpes"_?
> 
> forfait et après on s'en met plein la panse jusqu'à rouler par terre?


 Je viens d'avoir l'une des responsables du restaurant au téléphone.
 Il existe plusieurs formules, et je pense qu'il valait mieux que chacun choisisse la sienne.  
 Ces détails seront sans doute décidés sur place. 

 D'après ce que j'ai compris, il n'est pas question de pouvoir manger "à gogo" (à volonté) des galettes et des crêpes après avoir payé un forfait. 
 Le nom de l'établissement insiste juste sur le fait qu'il s'agit d'une crêperie proposant un large choix de galettes et de crêpes. 

 Dans le post du haut (celui du calendrier), le nom du restaurant est cliquable, et permet d'avoir quelques précisions sur cette crêperie. 
 Comme par exemple *ici*, s'agissant du menu. 

 J'ai choisi ce restaurant parce que c'est "central" dans Paris, donc plutôt pratique pour le plus grand nombre en terme de trajet, parce que les prix sont raisonnables, et aussi et surtout parce que le fait d'accueillir un groupe d'une vingtaine de personnes ne semble leur poser aucun problème, y-compris avec une liste qui sera comme d'habitude réajusté dans les tous derniers jours.


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly

*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
-jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
> 
> - Human-Fly
> 
> ...




Dis, tu as oublié Taho! et moi  dans le dernier....


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai compris, il n'est pas question de pouvoir manger "à gogo" (à volonté) des galettes et des crêpes après avoir payé un forfait.



je m'en doutais bien , je la connais cette creperie, je plaisantais un peu 
( et pourtant j'avais mis  _le smiley obligatoire en cas d'humour_


----------



## nicolasf (24 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly

*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/
- nico_linux

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
-jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 

Une créperie, et à deux pas de mon lycée, je ne pourrais pas manquer ça quand même ! Cela reste à confirmer mais a priori je viendrai (je passe devant cette créperie tous les jours et elle me tentait bien alors ça donne une bonne occasion !).

Merci aux organisateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'avoir l'une des responsables du restaurant au téléphone.
> Il existe plusieurs formules, et je pense qu'il valait mieux que chacun choisisse la sienne.
> Ces détails seront sans doute décidés sur place.
> 
> ...



En suivant le lien que tu as donné, je lis ceci :

"Enfin depuis peu, les mardi soirs, vous pouvez profiter de notre menu éponyme, avec galettes et crêpes traditionnelles à volonté (et la bolée qui va avec) pour 18&#8364; !"

Si cela est exact, ne pouvons nous pas déplacer à un mardi ou alors négocier d'obtenir cela pour un jeudi sur la base d'un groupe "quantitaivement" imposant ?


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> En suivant le lien que tu as donné, je lis ceci :
> 
> "Enfin depuis peu, les mardi soirs, vous pouvez profiter de notre menu éponyme, avec galettes et crêpes traditionnelles à volonté (et la bolée qui va avec) pour 18 !"
> 
> Si cela est exact, ne pouvons nous pas déplacer à un mardi ou alors négocier d'obtenir cela pour un jeudi sur la base d'un groupe "quantitaivement" imposant ?




ça serait géniale pour vous -> rentabilité accrue :love: :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> En suivant le lien que tu as donné, je lis ceci :
> 
> "Enfin depuis peu, les mardi soirs, vous pouvez profiter de notre menu éponyme, avec galettes et crêpes traditionnelles à volonté (et la bolée qui va avec) pour 18 !"
> 
> Si cela est exact, ne pouvons nous pas déplacer à un mardi ou alors négocier d'obtenir cela pour un jeudi sur la base d'un groupe "quantitaivement" imposant ?


Bien vu. 
La date du jeudi sera conservée, mais je viens de recontacter le restaurant au téléphone suite à la lecture  de ton post.  
Je me suis arrangé avec eux pour que ce fameux menu du mardi à 18 nous soit proposé le soir où nous viendrons, soit le jeudi 15 juin.  Ce sera donc pour nous une option en plus des autres.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly


*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )


*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

[*]*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly[/LIST]
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )


*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
-StJohnPerse *( je ne sais pas , j'ai partiel le samedi que faire ?  )*

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
​


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Mai 2006)

Jamais 2 sans 3


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

bin pour le coup j'crois bien qu'c'est carrément le souk dans la mise en page de la liste maintenant! :casse:


----------



## UnAm (25 Mai 2006)

bon, je voudrais pas être pénible, mais mon p'tit Human, on n'est pas encore en juin  :love:
pour la bonne mise en page, c'est la suivante  :


*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )


*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
-pascalformac  ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)


*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

Oh merci sage UnAm d'avoir remis un peu d'ordre dans tout ce bazar   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
-pascalformac  ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)


*Je viens peut-être  :*

-Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
-le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fondug (29 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (29 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2006)

Ah c'est pour ça que t'es toute petite ... On te voit de loin en fait !  

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est pour ça que t'es toute petite ... On te voit de loin en fait !
> 
> :love:



et toi sans plante verte on te voit mieux


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> et toi sans plante verte on te voit mieux



Ce qui doit pas être facile les yeux mi-clos de fatigue ...


----------



## Cillian (29 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 
Et en plus, c'est à 30 secondes de la Sorbonne du bombardier  :love:

Et le distributeur de billets est juste en face


----------



## Melounette (30 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
-pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
-Melounette
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 
Bon bin j'arrive pas à enlever le point noir à côté de moi. :rose: Et donc je viens d'avoir mon planning, c'est mort. MAIS, je ne finirais pas tard, donc commandez-moi quand même une crêpe caramel au beurre salé, je vous rejoindrais sur un coin de table.


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
-pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- maiwen (option matage de jolis serveurs du bombardier ensuite  )

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- Melounette
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
ps : zètes chiants avec les couleurs ça fait des balises bizarres partout


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

Bah, qui c'est qui a supprimé tous les gens qui s'étaient inscrits chez les "peut-être" ?


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2006)

Ce qui serait pas mal les filles, c'est que vous citiez la dernière liste en date 

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- toumaï (chouette j'ai lu caramel beurre salé à gogo:love: )
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- Melounette\o/
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )

- melounette
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait pas mal les filles, c'est que vous citiez la dernière liste en date



Et tout cela sans une goutte de cidre


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2006)

arf mais c'est à cause de melounette  moi j'ai pas fait gaffe j'ai cité sa liste, je pensais que c'était la dernière 

valo t'as enlevé ma super parenthèse  arrête où ... lion powa tu vas voir 
^^

edith : par contre pas de cidre pour moi, là dernière fois j'ai failli crever


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> valo t'as enlevé ma super parenthèse  arrête où ... lion powa tu vas voir


 C'est pour mieux te punir mon enfant... 

Et puis tu connaîs les lion... et toi, tes problèmes g*******   



			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Et tout cela sans une goutte de cidre


 T'as vérifié?


----------



## Melounette (30 Mai 2006)

Ah mince j'ai fait une counnerie.:rose: Bin oui mais là c'est le bourdel, je suis encore dans les peut-être. Heeelp, je n'ose plus rien toucher là.
Edit : Non, en fait, je suis dans les deux...nawak.
On pourrait peut-être demander au faux palindrome, il est doué pour remettre de l'ordre dans les listes. Unaaaaam, ramène ta fraise, j'ai tout cacaté la liste des gens.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2006)

ben melounette faut que tu les mettes 
( oui oui je sais , usée la blague)

regarde le post de valoriel 17h44

et t'es que dans _p'tete bin _

rien ne t'empêche de reprendre la "quote" et faire la modif appropriée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## olivier1969 (31 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2006)

A oui, mais la première fois on peut pas venir


----------



## olivier1969 (31 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> A oui, mais la première fois on peut pas venir



alors je t'accompagne et tu m'offrira l'apéro....


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> A oui, mais la première fois on peut pas venir




Tiens si tu ramenais ta nana ?


----------



## olivier1969 (31 Mai 2006)

je sens qu'il va y en avoir qui vont payer des apéros....:rateau:


----------



## wolverine (31 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (31 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
__
4

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
__
4

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## UnAm (1 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
__
4

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
__
4

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AOSTE (4 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
__
4

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ultrabody (4 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
__
4

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e  )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
-ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## imimi (8 Juin 2006)

Heum, y'aurait quelqu'un de charitable dans le coin qui nous inscrive, ikiki et moi, dans la liste des "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" ?
Hein, y'a quelqu'un ?

Mon pc veut rien savoir de comment qu'elle est faite la mise en page et surtout il semble ne pas vouloir la garder


----------



## golf (8 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- Picouto (s'ils ont des crèpes au sirop d'érable avec un ti peu de chantilly)
__
5*

Je viens peut-être  :*
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- Lumai (trop loin encore pour dire...)
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" *

Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2006)

Et toi golf ? Tu te joindras à nous ?

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- Picouto (s'ils ont des crèpes au sirop d'érable avec un ti peu de chantilly)
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
__
6*

Je viens peut-être  :*
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- Fondug
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" *

Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fondug (8 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- Picouto (s'ils ont des crèpes au sirop d'érable avec un ti peu de chantilly)
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
__
7

*Je viens peut-être  :*
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- Picouto (s'ils ont des crèpes au sirop d'érable avec un ti peu de chantilly)
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
__
7

*Je viens peut-être  :*
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Café de la Mer enabled )
_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> serait-ce à dire que tu viens ?


Oui oui ! ça voulait aussi dire ça. Me faut juste le temps de faire le post ! 

Ha et autre chose : les bouffes étaient censées être le 3ème jeudi, non ? Là le 15 si je ne me trompe, c'est le second. C'est une erreur ou il y a une motivation particulière ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juin 2006)

Oui mais le 15 c'est bien le 3e sur ce coup ... Du mal à compter ...?


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le 15 c'est bien le 3e sur ce coup ... Du mal à compter ...?


oui mais pas celui de la 3ème semaine !


----------



## golf (8 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> oui mais pas celui de la 3ème semaine !


 Bah, le 1er jeudi étant le 1er juin, le 3ème est bien le 15 :rateau:


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2006)

Arf oui ! Pour moi c'était le jeudi de la 3ème semaine... 
Sinon tu viens ? je ne vois pas sur la liste ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2006)

Pour moi, le troisième jeudi du mois, c'est le troisième jeudi du mois.  
J'avoue ne pas très bien comprendre ce qu'est "le jeudi de la troisième semaine"...? :rateau: 

Désolé pour les personnes qui ne pourront pas venir, mais sauf cas exceptionnel (période de l'Apple Expo ou jour férié par exemple), les Bouffes du Mois ont en effet le lieu le troisième jeudi de chaque mois.  


Par ailleurs, je vois avec plaisir qu'il commence à y avoir quelques confirmations. 
Pour cette fois, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes de places, d'autant que la liste des inscriptions confirmées est encore très en dessous de ce que j'avais réservé, soit une vingtaine de personnes, avec un total à affiner la veille ou le jour-même.

Donc, que celles et ceux qui s'tâtent  n'hésitent pas à faire monter leurs nicks dans la liste des inscriptions définitives dès que cela sera possible pour eux. 
Quant aux personnes qui vont s'inscrire dans les heures ou les jours à venir, merci de vous inscrire si possible directement dans la liste du haut, celle des inscriptions définitives.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juin 2006)

Personnellement, je viendrais bien, mais je ne sors du boulot qu'à 21h, ce qui me ferait arriver à 21h30...  

C'est encore jouable ? Il restera encore quelques bouts de crèpes ?  En plus, j'aurai la dalle.  

Dans l'affirmative, alors je viens avec plaisir...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je viendrais bien, mais je ne sors du boulot qu'à 21h, ce qui me ferait arriver à 21h30...
> 
> C'est encore jouable ? Il restera encore quelques bouts de crèpes ?  En plus, j'aurai la dalle.
> 
> Dans l'affirmative, alors je viens avec plaisir...


 Aucun problème.  
 Tu ne seras ni le premier ni le dernier à arriver en retard, qui plus est pour de bonnes raisons. 
 (L'essentiel est, dans ce cas, de la préciser.  )

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- fredintosh (vers 21h30)
-  
__
6

*Je viens peut-être  :*
- nico_linux
- fredintosh (mais je risque d'avoir un peu de retard, ne mangez pas tout)
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Café de la Mer enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- fredintosh (mais je n'arriverai pas avant 21h30, gardez-moi une p'tite place, merci)
__
7

*Je viens peut-être  :*
- nico_linux
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Café de la Mer enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (9 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je viendrais bien, mais je ne sors du boulot qu'à 21h, ce qui me ferait arriver à 21h30...
> 
> C'est encore jouable ? Il restera encore quelques bouts de crèpes ?  En plus, j'aurai la dalle.
> 
> Dans l'affirmative, alors je viens avec plaisir...




Pour sûr, y a des spécilistes d'arrivage tardif.


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu viens ? je ne vois pas sur la liste ?


 C'est très envisageable :rateau:
Mais surtout il faut qu'il y ait des galettes de sarasin :mouais: :love:
Parce que moi, les crêpes :bebe: 



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> - fredintosh (mais je n'arriverai pas avant 21h30, gardez-moi une p'tite place, merci)


 Qu'une place


----------



## Taho! (9 Juin 2006)

décidément, personne ne sait compter dans ce fil. 

Je vous dis pas quand ils en seront à compter les crêpes... ou les bolées de cidre ! 

Par contre, c'est la note qui m'inquiète ! :afraid:


----------



## kathy h (10 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- fredintosh (mais je n'arriverai pas avant 21h30, gardez-moi une p'tite place, merci)
__
7

*Je viens peut-être  :*
- nico_linux
- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Café de la Mer enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2006)

Bon, je pense pouvoir venir donc je m'ajoute à la première catégorie...


*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- fredintosh (mais je n'arriverai pas avant 21h30, gardez-moi une p'tite place, merci)
- nico_linux
__
8

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- melounette
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Café de la Mer enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2006)

Tadaaaaaam, la magie du théâtre. Un coup de baguette magique et hop !\o/ je suis libre finalement. 

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- fredintosh (mais je n'arriverai pas avant 21h30, gardez-moi une p'tite place, merci)
- nico_linux
- melounette(avec un schluck de retard, désolée, je fous les comédiens dehors à 20h)
__
9

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- toumaï
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Café de la Mer enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2006)

*Voilà* qui commence à prendre vraiment bonne tournure! :love: 

 

 Ceci dit, ce n'est vraiment pas les places qui manquent, cette fois-ci. 
 Que les MacGéens d'Île de France ou ceux qui seraient de passage dans le coin jeudi soir n'hésitent pas à s'inscrire!   Si possible directement dans la liste du haut, celle des inscriptions confirmées pour le repas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- fredintosh (mais je n'arriverai pas avant 21h30, gardez-moi une p'tite place, merci)
- nico_linux
- melounette(avec un schluck de retard, désolée, je fous les comédiens dehors à 20h)
- toumaï (human réserve pour moi si pas trop tard, je ferai mon possible pour être là)
__
10

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Café de la Mer enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- fredintosh (mais je n'arriverai pas avant 21h30, gardez-moi une p'tite place, merci)
- nico_linux
- melounette(avec un schluck de retard, désolée, je fous les comédiens dehors à 20h)
- toumaï (human réserve pour moi si pas trop tard, je ferai mon possible pour être là)
__
10

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Sudistes party enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juin 2006)

Il reste encore beaucoup de place. 
Que les indécis n'hésitent pas à confirmer. 
Merci à celles et ceux qui voudraient s'inscrire à partir de maintenant de s'inscrire si possible directement dans la liste du haut : celle des inscriptions confirmées.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Juin 2006)

_Désolé, j'ai un gros problème de scooter (frein avant qui déconne), et comme je suis en banlieue et que je devais déjà arriver initialement vers 21h30, ça risque de pas le faire en vélo !  
Donc, à une prochaine fois, et encore navré... _

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- nico_linux
- melounette(avec un schluck de retard, désolée, je fous les comédiens dehors à 20h)
- toumaï (human réserve pour moi si pas trop tard, je ferai mon possible pour être là)
__
9

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- maïwen
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *
- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Sudistes party enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
- Fredintosh (scooter en panne !)
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Melounette (14 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> - Fredintosh (scooter en panne)


 C'est une raison valable ça ? Et alors ? Moi j'ai le cerveau en panne, bah je viens quand même, t'vois.
Allez, vieng.


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2006)

C'est encore très incertain pour moi donc s'il reste de la place, je crois que la décision se fera à l'arrache!

Poutouxxxx :love:


----------



## Fondug (15 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une raison valable ça ? Et alors ? Moi j'ai le cerveau en panne, bah je viens quand même, t'vois.
> Allez, vieng.


 
+1
J'ai pas dormi de la nuit, je suis mort, j'ai la crève, mais rien ne me fera louper ma première aes (émotion, travelling arrière, fondu, coupez ! merki elle est bonne)


----------



## fredintosh (15 Juin 2006)

Rhaaa, je vais quand même essayer de venir, mais c'est très compliqué : j'habite à Asnières et je travaille à Neuilly. Comme mon scooter est en panne, je dois aller au boulot en vélo (pas de transport en commun sur ma route), donc il faut aussi que je rentre chez moi avec mon vélo car j'en ai besoin pour retourner travailler le lendemain, donc ça veut dire aussi qu'il faut que je me tape le trajet jusqu'au resto en vélo, et le retour à Asnières aussi en vélo... Déjà que je sors du boulot à 21h...

Si en quittant mon travail, je viens en métro au resto et que je rentre en train à Asnières, je fais comment pour aller bosser le lendemain sans mon vélo qui est resté au boulot ?

Voilà, voilà... Si je trouve une solution d'ici là, je viens.


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- nico_linux
- melounette(avec un schluck de retard, désolée, je fous les comédiens dehors à 20h)
- toumaï (human réserve pour moi si pas trop tard, je ferai mon possible pour être là)
- maïwen
__
10

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Sudistes party enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
- Fredintosh (scooter en panne !)
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2006)

j'y serai mais peut etre pas à 19h30


----------



## fredintosh (15 Juin 2006)

Bon, finalement, j'ai pu faire réparer mon engin ce matin sans rendez-vous près de chez moi (alors qu'à Paris, on me donnait rendez-vous au 30 juin  ), j'ai des plaquettes de frein toutes neuves, je pourrai donc m'arrêter manger des crèpes avec vous, mais pas avant 21h30.
Désolé, human fly, pour tous ces contretemps indépendants de ma volonté.
A ce soir !  

------------------------

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- nico_linux
- melounette(avec un schluck de retard, désolée, je fous les comédiens dehors à 20h)
- toumaï (human réserve pour moi si pas trop tard, je ferai mon possible pour être là)
- maïwen
- fredintosh (pas avant 21h30)
__
11

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Sudistes party enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fondug (15 Juin 2006)

Bah voilà !!


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, finalement, j'ai pu faire réparer mon engin ce matin sans rendez-vous près de chez moi (alors qu'à Paris, on me donnait rendez-vous au 30 juin  ), j'ai des plaquettes de frein toutes neuves, je pourrai donc m'arrêter manger des crèpes avec vous, mais pas avant 21h30.
> Désolé, human fly, pour tous ces contretemps indépendants de ma volonté.
> A ce soir !


Ce que je vois, c'est que tu fais vraiment de ton mieux pour venir.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- pascalformac ( formule à gogo ET CBS :love: !!)
- olivier1969 (pour moi se sera la premiére fois  )
- azz ( pour moi aussi la 1er fois ) 
- lumai (ça le fera surement)
- Fondug (pour moi aussi, ça va le faire)
- nico_linux
- melounette(avec un schluck de retard, désolée, je fous les comédiens dehors à 20h)
- toumaï (human réserve pour moi si pas trop tard, je ferai mon possible pour être là)
- maïwen
- fredintosh (pas avant 21h30)
__
11

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- St John Perse
- le_magi61 (et peut-etre ma magicienne :love: )
- valoriel
- Kathy h 
- imimi & ikiki "*on sait pô encore, on s'tâte*" 


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- Taho!
- jojoleretour (partagé entre les partiels et le sud de la France )
- elisnice (même central dans Paris, ça fait loin de Marrakech&#8230; :rateau
- Cillian (le 15 pô possib'e )
- ange_63 (Désolée!! Mais en juillet sûrement!!! :love
- UnAm -> exam, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:
- Aoste
- ultrabody (je bosse de nuit  .. en attendant les dates du prochain resto de juillet  )
- Teo (Sudistes party enabled )
- Picouto (c'est pô l'22  )
- Stargazer
_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## nicolasf (15 Juin 2006)

Petite question technique, comme je ne connais personne, en arrivant, je fais quoi ? Il y a une table spéciale "MacGé" ? Ou... ?

A tout à l'heure en tout cas (en théorie, cad si le RER marche normalement, je serai là à l'heure...) !


----------



## imimi (15 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> connaissant notre mouche  , la table doit être au nom de MacG... si*non tu cherches une paire d'yeux bleu... mais bleu  :love:*



Beuheuhhh !!! ils sont verts mes yeux  

 


Edit : ah oui au fait, pour les retardataires qui voudraient savoir qui ils rencontreront bein ikiki et moi on vient


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2006)

Exellente soirée orgie crêpes zé galettes :rateau: 

mdr Toumai découvre le Wifi gratuit


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> connaissant notre mouche  , la table doit être au nom de MacG... sinon tu cherches une paire d'yeux bleu... mais bleu  :love:





			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Human-Fly fait plein de fautes car il tape avec ses pieds de hobbit !!!!!!


Melounette a emprunté l'iMac de golf`


			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Merdouille



Je suis super nul avec un portable, mais très bien entouré par Melounette et Toumaï! :love: :love:


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2006)

'tain, ils sont déchaînés


----------



## Melounette (15 Juin 2006)

Hey les nioubes, viendez jamais ils sont tous moches ! (pitain je peux même pas faire mon smiley préféré ). Ouééé par contre le mac c'est cool. Je sais même mieux m'en servir que Human Fly, c'est dire.... 
Stargazer, t'es qu'un lâcheur, si je te croise, tu vas avoir mal aux dents du c*l.
Bon et pis je suis pompette, demain je nierais tout.:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Juin 2006)

C'est chaud ici :


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, t'es qu'un lâcheur, si je te croise, tu vas avoir mal aux dents du c*l.



C'est quand tu veux ! Mes fesses sont à ton entière disposition


----------



## imimi (16 Juin 2006)

Ayè les motards sont rendus 

Sympatique soirée avec tout plein de nioubes gentils comme tout 


Attendons prochaine bouffe


----------



## fredintosh (16 Juin 2006)

Je suis arrivé un peu tard, donc en bout de table, mais heureusement en charmante compagnie...  

Dommage toutefois de ne pas avoir eu le temps de faire connaissance avec certains inconnus pour moi, ni d'avoir pu discuter avec mes petits camarades habituels, mais bon, ce sera pour une prochaine fois.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2006)

Faut dire c'est quelque chose que voir Human Fly se servir d'un trackpad !
En mode hyper  serieux consciencieux , verifiant où allait le curseur, manquait plus qu'il tirât la langue, il en oubliait de siroter  un de ses 15 litres d'eau , c'est dire... 
Et ensuite il a eu la gentillesse de laisser Mélounette montrer son savoir faire en clavierologie festive.
A part ca bonne ambiance sympa , pas grand chose à grignotter  , des nouveaux sympas...


_tiens imimi a un nouvel avatar  :love: _


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juin 2006)

La prochaine , je pourrai venir _:love:_


----------



## Melounette (16 Juin 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu veux ! Mes fesses sont à ton entière disposition


:love: 
Bon bin je suis pas en état de dire quoi que ce soit.:sick: Si ce n'est que la crêpe au caramel et au beurre salé était hormonalement décevante, le serveur un con fini, mais que la soirée était extra comme d'hab !\o/ Pas le temps de connaitre tout le monde, mais mon objectif c'était Lumaï cette fois-ci et c'est réussi.:love: 
Bon une autre, une autre, une autre !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

bien rentrée aussi soirée délirante vous m'avez bien remonté le moral en tous cas  

human se débattant avec un ibook on aurait dit un tit nioube E.T. découvrant avec horreur une chose venant d'une autre planète en cherchant maladroitement avec ses papattes le pov clavier et fonctionnement de l'engin :rateau:

sinon les crêpes c'est mieux en bretagne y'a pas à dire:hein:  

sinon râvie d'avoir rencontré de nouvelles têtes sympatoches, un  tit coucou à Wolverine, olivier 1969, nicolinux et fondug  

mais que s'est-il passé dans notre parking une machine qui buggait, 3 plombes pour payer:mouais: une foule qui arrivait de partout:hein: d'où ils sortaient tous ces gens une remontée de 3 étages cul à cul, on se serait cru dans les embouteillages parisiens, bref, j'ai mis plus de temps à sortir de ce foutu parking à la noix que de rentrer chez moi:mouais: 

bizouilles à tous les zautres:love: 

>golf : contente d'avoir appris le wifi gratos:rose: au moins chui pas venue pour rien 
n'oublie pas mon mp Cam 

> mel tt à fait d'accord avec toi le serveur un vrai C.n, en plus il m'a écrasé le pied, ma chaussure blanche est devenue rayée noire, ché pas c'qu'il avait sur les siennes, des clous pitêtre impossible d'enlever sa marque de fabrique en tous cas pis  redonné un coup dans mon pov coude en plus de çà


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2006)

Très bonne soirée, comme d'habitude. 

Et le plaisir de découvrir de nouvelles têtes!  

Sinon, je suis vraiment une buse sur un portable, c'est clair. :rateau: 
Mais bon, je suis déjà un peu moins une brêle avec le clavier et la souris de mon iMac G4, tout de même...


----------



## nicolasf (16 Juin 2006)

Soirée très sympa en effet ! Même si les crèpes ne tenaient pas vraiment la route par rapport à celles de certaines créperies bretonnes siffle... 

Merci pour l'organisation de ces rencontres mensuelles, c'est toujours agréable de voir les forumeurs en vrai. A une prochaine fois certainement !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> sinon les crêpes c'est mieux en bretagne y'a pas à dire:hein:
> 
> sinon râvie d'avoir rencontré de nouvelles têtes sympatoches, un  tit coucou à Wolverine, olivier 1969, nicolinux et fondug
> 
> ...


J'ai la réponse pour la foule dans le parkingue
J'ai vu ca en rentrant ( à pied)
Il y a avait la sortie d' un spectacle chicos DANS les jardins du luxembourg (gradins specialement aménagés devant le Senat) et un peu plus loin une soirée promo d'un parfumeur...
( nous aussi on a eu notre soirée promo...de dentifrice , et toc !)


-le "oui fille" à gogo  c'est l'avenir, et ca commence à bien marcher, pas partout; pour ta démo t'as eu du pot le quartier latin est bien couvert.

-le serveur , on en parle pas, ni des crêpes que j'ai pourtant conscienceusement  testées en masse...
mais on n'était pas là pour ca.

( qui a dit " mais si"! ?  )


----------



## wolverine (16 Juin 2006)

et bien pour une 1er c'etait super sympa je suis ravi d'avoir fait votre connaissance , l'ambiance etait la ,les crepes moyennement mais pascalformac a raisons c'etait pas l'essentiel et puis de toutes facons nicolinux nous invite a manger une crepe en bretagne au "tazmanie " heu non au "talisman"  vivement une prochaine bouffe pour faire plus connaissance avec tout le monde !

merci a vous pour cette soirée


----------



## Fondug (16 Juin 2006)

Yep, soirée bien sympatoche même si la disposition de la table faisait que l'on avait des difficultés à parler avec tout le monde. Les crêpes, ouais, on s'en claque, c'était pas le but, c'était trés trés sympa. Bon moi j'tombais un peu de fatigue avec ma nuit blanche de la veille mais bon... Ravi d'avoir rencontré tout ce monde  

Sinon humanfly, tes ailes bougent sur mon safari... Et golf remue la queue...


----------



## Melounette (16 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Sinon humanfly, tes ailes bougent sur mon safari... Et golf remue la queue...


Mouhahahaaaa. 
Bon dis donc, j'ai même pas vu qu'il y avait wolverine à la table.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas le temps de connaitre tout le monde, mais mon objectif c'était Lumaï cette fois-ci et c'est réussi.:love:


là je suis jalouse  



			
				wolverine a dit:
			
		

> et bien pour une 1er c'etait super sympa


euh ... :rose: tu étais où ? :mouais: me souviens pas avoir été présentée à un wolverine

ps : arrachant le gaspacho  

edit : je n'étais pas la seule à avoir manqué quelqu'un  ... c'était ptet le serveur :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2006)

wolverine a dit:
			
		

> et puis de toutes facons nicolinux nous invite a manger une crepe en bretagne au "tazmanie " heu non au "talisman"


t'es sûr ? moi j'ai compris  "le tabac de la poste" , 2 è rue à gauche derrière  le talmachin...
(  )

--
tiens?
 autres trucs
*les gifs bougent
( je vais m'en prendre une , de gif)

* et j'ai toujours pas d'avatar...j'avais jamais remarqué et heureusement PERSONNE ne me tanne là dessus , n'est ce pas?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> me souviens pas avoir été présentée à un wolverine



Je crois que c'est Azz qui a changé de pseudo.


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaaaa.
> Bon dis donc, j'ai même pas vu qu'il y avait wolverine à la table.



Si j'avais été là je l'aurai pas loupé


----------



## imimi (16 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais été là je l'aurai pas loupé


 
ben moi j'l'ai pas loupé, j'l'ai eu à côté de moi toute la soirée, l'est sympatique le m'sieur aux grifounes


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu veux ! Mes fesses sont à ton entière disposition



Oui et bien tu aurais mieux fait de les ramener au lieu de les planquer comme ça !  




			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est que la crêpe au caramel et au beurre salé était hormonalement décevante



Moui j'en convient... elle manquait terriblement de beurre salé dans le caramel au beuure salé... :hein: 
Au moins le serveur a pu servir pour passer les nerfs !


----------



## wolverine (16 Juin 2006)

ben si j'etais la ! j'ai du etre trop discret peut etre ! la prochaine fois je me lacherais un peu plus !
en fait j'etais au fond de la table pres de la terrasse! la prochaine fois on organisera la table autrement pour faire plus ample connaissance avec tout le monde ! en tout cas la soirée etait vraiment sympa

merci Immi tres sympa toi aussi et ton Ikiki aussi , enfin tout le monde quoi !!



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est Azz qui a changé de pseudo.


oui exact j'etais Azz et maintenant je suis Wolverine !



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr ? moi j'ai compris  "le tabac de la poste" , 2 è rue à gauche derrière  le talmachin...
> (  )
> 
> --
> ...


rooo tu n'as pas d'avatar !! c'est dingue ca !!
heu sinon rectif, human fly je confirme tes ailes remues ! lol


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2006)

Reste plus qu'à poster les photos !


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Reste plus qu'à poster les photos !


Mouais, ben minute le Gratiné 
Mise en ligne samedi ou dimache :rateau:
Y a un peu de tri car, comme d'hab, l'APN a tourné, et il y en a qui ont fait d'intéressantes expériences, disons, difficilement exploitables :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, ben minute le Gratiné
> Mise en ligne samedi ou dimache :rateau:
> Y a un peu de tri car, comme d'hab, l'APN a tourné, et il y en a qui ont fait d'intéressantes expériences, disons, difficilement exploitables :mouais:


Je crois pouvoir plaider coupable, pour ce qui est de certaines de ces "intéressantes expériences, disons, difficilement exploitables"...  

:rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (16 Juin 2006)

Ah bon, l'essai de la boule-miroir n'a pas fonctionné ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2006)

mon glofounet, c'est juste parce que j'étais pas là que je dis ça...


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Juin 2006)

salut à tous, je viens de rentrer...vive le weeck end. 
la soirée d'hier etait super sympa et vous êtes tous cool. donc je reviendrai.... 
même si les crêpes etaient pas top, c'est pô grave le tout etait de se rencontrer
(même foide les crêpes se mangent.:rateau: ) 
je n'ai pas causé avec tout le monde hier mais je me rattraperai pour la prochaine bouffe.
en attendant je m'en vais vous attribuer des points disco. 

la sortie du parking etait vraiment galére....pour le champ de mars, je me gare sur la plouse... 

on attend les photos de la soirée même si tout le monde est flouté, on vera les crêpes


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'l'ai pas loupé, j'l'ai eu à côté de moi toute la soirée, l'est sympatique le m'sieur aux grifounes



_s'il ressemble à l'original, faudra que je sois très sage alors _


----------



## imimi (16 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _s'il ressemble à l'original, faudra que je sois très sage alors _


Mon p'tit teo faut qu'on cause...
C'est pas bien de casser un mythe je sais mais j'tiens plus faut que j'le dévoile au monde entier :





 les griffounes de wolverine c'est pas des vraies 
   ​


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2006)

:love:  

_Pssst...
iMimi... en fait c'est pas ses griffounes à Wolverine qui m'intéresse  _

Bon, je sors


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> s
> (même foide les crêpes se mangent.:rateau: )


ouep , même foide ( ou froides)
 y en a même un  qui s'en servit comme   _essuie-tout nutella _


----------



## wolverine (16 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit teo faut qu'on cause...
> C'est pas bien de casser un mythe je sais mais j'tiens plus faut que j'le dévoile au monde entier :
> 
> 
> ...


ran lala ! mais c'est parce que je voulais po les montrer ,
c'est juste en cas de besoins .....
peut etre la prochaine fois !



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> _Pssst...
> iMimi... en fait c'est pas ses griffounes à Wolverine qui m'intéresse  _
> ...


heu la tu m'inquiete !!!


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ouep , même foide ( ou froides)
> y en a même un  qui s'en servit comme   _essuie-tout nutella _


la prochaine fois on ira dans une brasserie alscacienne  
et on lui ramenera un pot de nutella 



			
				wolverine a dit:
			
		

> oui exact j'etais Azz et maintenant je suis Wolverine !


je me disais bien...faudra aussi changer ton nom  au bureau  ....
"bonjour, j'ai RdV avec Mr Wolverine..."


----------



## wolverine (16 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> je me disais bien...faudra aussi changer ton nom  au bureau  ....
> "bonjour, j'ai RdV avec Mr Wolverine..."



lol ! je risque de ne pas trop avoir de rdv !!


----------



## Melounette (16 Juin 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pouvoir plaider coupable, pour ce qui est de certaines de ces "intéressantes expériences, disons, difficilement exploitables"...
> 
> :rateau:


Je ne suis même pas étonnée dis donc. :love: 


			
				maïwenn a dit:
			
		

> là je suis jalouse


Oui mais tu sais très bien que je te suis toute acquise depuis la dernière fois déjà\o/ D'façon, on était super bien à la table dês côpineuh.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

wolverine a dit:
			
		

> heu la tu m'inquiete !!!




meuhhhhhh nannnn t'inquiète pô l'est tout gentil Téo


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, l'essai de la boule-miroir n'a pas fonctionné ?


on me parle ? :rateau: 



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu sais très bien que je te suis toute acquise depuis la dernière fois déjà\o/ D'façon, on était super bien à la table dês côpineuh.:love:


ouais ... on a besoin de personne nous ...


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a besoin de personne nous ...


 Mouarfff...
Celle là, on va la graver :bebe: :rateau:



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi intéressant tes posts


 J'ai beau forcer ma mémoire, j'ai du mal à me souvenir à quelle bouffe t'es venu :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2006)

tu es le père de la Nation et tu n'as pas de problèmes, même si tu n'as pas démissionné de rendezvous. tu es macgénération.

















sauf que c'est faux


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2006)

Bouffe de Paris de juin


----------



## olivier1969 (17 Juin 2006)

un grand merci à Golf pour les photos. c'est super


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2006)

Bouffe de Paris de mai 

Bouffe de Paris de juin


----------



## wolverine (17 Juin 2006)

super cool les photos !
merci a toi Golf


----------



## mamyblue (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à vous tous, je vois que vous avez eu bcp de plaisir à cette soirée, j'en suis ravie 

Chui  mais cette fois j'ai pas pensé à vous, et ben j'étais plantée avec mon ordi, je pouvais seulement communiquer par Aim et à votre rentrée j'ai eu la visite de Mel et parrain, merci à tous les deux d'être venu(e)s ça m'a remonter le moral. le lendemain j'ai pû revenir que vers la fin de l'après-midi et le soir c'est reparti. Là chui revenue...:afraid: 

En tout cas je suis contente que tout le monde se soit bien amusé et ravie que Toumaï soit allée aussi. Je vous souhaite une bonne fin de soirée et bises à tous de mamy 

PS: J'ai pas encore vu les photos mais je vais pas manquer de les regarder si vous êtes d'acc.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2006)

Sympa les fotos mais il y a que des vieux


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous tous, je vois que vous avez eu bcp de plaisir à cette soirée, j'en suis ravie
> 
> Chui  mais cette fois j'ai pas pensé à vous, et ben j'étais plantée avec mon ordi, je pouvais seulement communiquer par Aim et à votre rentrée j'ai eu la visite de Mel et parrain, merci à tous les deux d'être venu(e)s ça m'a remonter le moral. le lendemain j'ai pû revenir que vers la fin de l'après-midi et le soir c'est reparti. Là chui revenue...:afraid:
> 
> ...


   Qu'au moins les personnes qui n'ont pas pu venir regardent les photos, bien entendu.  

 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Bouffe de Paris de mai
> 
> Bouffe de Paris de juin


  Merci à toi pour les galeries, avec sans doute pas mal de tri à faire pour celle de la dernière Bouffe...  :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (17 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sympa les fotos mais il y a que des vieux


 Je te demande pardon ? 
Bon bien contente de voir aussi d'autres photos du mois de mai. Plein de bons souvenirs, bref Merci Golfounet d'amour. 
Sinon, Humaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, vieng voir comme on est beaux sur la photo tous les 2 !!!\o/ On dirait Lady Di et le Prince Charles.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Sinon, Humaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, vieng voir comme on est beaux sur la photo tous les 2 !!!\o/ On dirait Lady Di et le Prince Charles.


 Tu plaisantes, j'espère...? :mouais:
 Tu es beaucoup mieux que Lady Di!...  ( Pas mon genre du tout, Lady Di...  )

 Puis tu es vivante, ce qui te donne un gros avantage sur elle, par ailleurs... 

  

 :love:


----------



## Melounette (17 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce qu'elle ressemble à Charles








Vieng, je te ramène en voiture, je passe par le pont de l'Alma, je te préviens.:rateau:

Merci Human-Fly, tu sais parler aux femmes toué.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce qu'elle ressemble à Charles


 Toi, tu me fais un peu penser au chien de chasse préféré de Charles, par ailleurs...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Je te demande pardon ?
> Bon bien contente de voir aussi d'autres photos du mois de mai. Plein de bons souvenirs, bref Merci Golfounet d'amour.
> Sinon, Humaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, vieng voir comme on est beaux sur la photo tous les 2 !!!\o/ On dirait Lady Di et le Prince Charles.




J'ai retrouve Maiwen , Lumai , Toumai , Imimi mais toi , j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## Melounette (17 Juin 2006)

T'as cherché que les nanas ? Mouhahahaaa. 
Bin regarde dans les floues avec des cheveux vaguement rouges et des p'tites lunettes. En train de faire l'imbécile heureuse en général.
Edit : Y a une photo de Golf, on me voit derrière en train de parler à Maïwenn et Lumaï, et je suis en train de dire premièrement avec mes mains. Je sais pas ce que je racontais encore comme conneries, mais ça avait l'air sérieux.Les pauvres. Bon faut dire, j'avais passé une sale journée.:rose: 
Ayé tu me remets ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> T'as cherché que les nanas ? Mouhahahaaa.
> Bin regarde dans les floues avec des cheveux vaguement rouges et des p'tites lunettes. En train de faire l'imbécile heureuse en général.
> Edit : Y a une photo de Golf, on me voit derrière en train de parler à Maïwenn et Lumaï, et je suis en train de dire premièrement avec mes mains. Je sais pas ce que je racontais encore comme conneries, mais ça avait l'air sérieux.Les pauvres. Bon faut dire, j'avais passé une sale journée.:rose:
> Ayé tu me remets ?



Celle la 

[url=http://mespages.courriels.net/aharel/macgeneration/rencontres/bouffesdeparis/juin2006/pages/page_4.html]Photo 4[/URL]


 si ca c'est rouge il faut que j'arrete de boire :rose:


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sympa les fotos mais il y a que des vieux





			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouve Maiwen , Lumai , Toumai , Imimi


 Ah oui, que des vieux, en effet, mais au moins, ils ont bon goût :love:



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ...tu sais parler aux femmes toué.





			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ...Golfounet d'amour.


Et toi aux hommes :love:


----------



## Melounette (17 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, que des vieux, en effet, mais au moins, ils ont bon goût :love:


 Merci Golf.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Golf.




Ola ! Je demande qu'a connaître


----------



## nicolasf (17 Juin 2006)

Je me sens pas si vieux que ça quand même !  

Merci pour les photos !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

j'crois bien qu'il y a un petit tri à faire il me semble golfounet et je ne parle pas que pour moi  surtout quand je vois celles du mois de mai, y'a eu un bug sur ton appareil ou j'étais beurrée 

sinon moi je n'ai vu que des jeunes à la table d'abord, les vieux ne sortent pas le soir  nan mais


----------



## wolverine (18 Juin 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens pas si vieux que ça quand même !
> 
> Merci pour les photos !



je confirme , tu n'est pas si vieux que ca !


----------



## Taho! (18 Juin 2006)

Bon, elles sont très sympa les photos, mais comme notre barbu préféré n'a pas daigné mettre de légende, je ne reconnais personne ou presque. Oui, bon, je sais, je n'ai qu'à venir aux bouffes... Je viens à celle de Juillet, c'est déjà pas mal !
Donc, glofounet, tu nous mets les noms ?


----------



## Melounette (19 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et toi aux hommes :love:


Non, j'essaie subrepticement d'attendrir la bête. L'est-y pas meugnon avec ses p'tits pichets ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

mdr la photo mel mais que se passe-t-il donc dans ce resto:mouais:, un golfounet obligé de faire l'aumône pour sa pauvre troupe assoiffée:love:


----------



## imimi (19 Juin 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mdr la photo mel mais que se passe-t-il donc dans ce resto:mouais:, un golfounet obligé de faire l'aumône pour sa pauvre troupe assoiffée:love:


Perso je dirais plus un Glofounet, la mine réjouie par un estomac plein, portant 2 pichets de cidres vides


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ...comme notre barbu préféré n'a pas daigné mettre de légende...


 Je ne dénnonce jamais mes petits camarades 
Pi, tout le monde connaît la recette, tu viendres et tu connais :rateau:



			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ...un golfounet obligé de faire l'aumône pour sa pauvre troupe assoiffée:love:


 Non, non, ma chérie, y a pas d'aumône, malheureusement, ils nous font payer à chaque fois :mouais:
Par contre, le plus dur est de capter le moment où il y a risque de rupture d'approvisionnement :modo::bebe:


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le plus dur est de capter le moment où il y a risque de rupture d'approvisionnement :modo::bebe:


Ouais d'ailleurs, y a un moment...hein...ma bbbbolée était vvvvvide et je ttttrouve ça inçoncev...inconves...incon...pas bien...hips. Je réccclaaame un pppeu plus d'ornaigisation...d'osani...de rigueur dans le sservvice des boissons...hips..
Gnéééé.:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2006)

Tu es saoule Hélène ...


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2006)

ALors, à tous, on ne sait jamais...
Non, je ne m'appelle pas Hélène, bien que je sois belle en effet. Mouhahahaa.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2006)

Mais quelle poire !


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2006)

Bah au milieu des pommes, je sais je fais tâche. Ca casse tout beethoven ça : pomme pomme pomme pomme........_pooooire_.
Pfff, qu'on me jète aux lions vraiment.\o/
Ou alors je vais me coucher, ça vaut p'têt mieux.:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2006)

Mouais ... Je donne pas cher de ces chers félidés ...   

Oui ... Va et ne te retourne pas ... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (20 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dénnonce jamais mes petits camarades
> Pi, tout le monde connaît la recette, tu viendres et tu connais :rateau:


Je note que tu me paies le billet pour les prochaines bouffes. Tu as toujours mon adresse pour le chèque ou je te la renvoies par MP ?


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2006)

A ton âge, t'as encore besoin qu'on te prenne par la main :rateau:


----------



## UnAm (20 Juin 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Puis tu es vivante, ce qui te donne un gros avantage sur elle, par ailleurs...


pas sûr... une femme morte ne parle plus... & ça, ça n'a pas de prix une femme qui sait se taire  (jsens que jvais me faire bouler rouge^^) :rateau:
«_femmes, je vous aiiiiiiiiiiiiiimeuuuuuuuh»_


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> (jsens que jvais me faire bouler rouge^^)


Nooooon, on oserait pas. Hein les filles ? 
Tu viens au picnic c'est ça ? C'est bien.


----------

